# How to strengthen cube plastic



## cuberman0312 (Nov 28, 2009)

so my plastic, on my rubik's 4x4 was pretty weak, i put it in acetone to break off the gorilla glue that was left on it. That made it the weakest plastic ever.

I put the pieces in a bowl filled with water, I froze them, they came out better than before.


----------



## Muesli (Nov 28, 2009)

cuberman0312 said:


> my rubik's 4x4



That was your problem.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 28, 2009)

cuberman0312 said:


> I put the pieces in a bowl filled with water, I froze them, they came out better than before.



I too have frozen cubes and they did seem to be better for a little while.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Nov 28, 2009)

Musli4brekkies said:


> cuberman0312 said:
> 
> 
> > my rubik's 4x4
> ...



Just took the words out of my mouth.
But how did the idea of freezing the pieces just come in mind?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 28, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> cuberman0312 said:
> 
> 
> > I put the pieces in a bowl filled with water, I froze them, they came out better than before.
> ...


Well, you're in Canada. You could just put the cube out of your igloo. You have it so easy there as a Canadians. We people from other countries actually have to buy freezing devices. So sad.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 28, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Well, you're in Canada. You could just put the cube out of your igloo. You have it so easy there as a Canadians. We people from other countries actually have to buy freezing devices. So sad.



Freezing devide? You mean our polar bears, or penguins?


----------



## rachmaninovian (Nov 30, 2009)

I used to use a rubik's 4x4 before the awesome mefferts came out.

The best way to lube it is actually to dunk the whole cube, disassembled, into water. I don't know why, but somehow it works AMAZINGLY well.

but that's after some breaking in and such.


----------

